# Feature Request: Record by episode



## !-HenryH-! (Sep 17, 2004)

It would be nice if you could tell your TiVo to record only episodes after a certain number. I hate when my tivo records last seasons shows. TiVo sees the information about the episode and season, but it would be nice if it were more usable.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Why not just tell it 'First Run Only' if you don't want last season's shows?

And most shows don't have any indication of the 'season', many lack episode numbers. And there is no consistency on how episodes are numbered. Some shows are numbered sequentially from the first episode up 1,2,3... Others have schemes like 101 is season one, episode one, 205 is season two, episode five. Others are just numbered strangely.


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

That doesn't work. I indicate FIRST RUN ONLY, but get shows I've seen already anyway.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Markell said:


> That doesn't work. I indicate FIRST RUN ONLY, but get shows I've seen already anyway.


It works as long as the content provider supplies complete and accurate guide data - without good guide data, no scheme for recording "new" shows can work.


----------

